# Can't poop and now I can't pee either...



## joshw2011

So I usually have mild constipation, but the constipation got way worse lately. I'm taking colace 100 mg 2x daily and miralax 17 g 1x daily and I'm still having huge constipation problems. It has gotten to the point where I am getting quite bad stomach pains. I also am on 40 mg prednisone, which usually helps (not completely) my poop to become much more regular. Now, I am having pee problems too. Either I can't get myself to pee at all, or only a tiny bit dribbles out. I have also had 3 instances when I have been able to poop in the past week where I have had large amounts of blood come out, to the point where I'm pooping purely blood and the toilet water is very red. I called my doc Tuesday and haven't heard back yet. Gonna call again tomorrow, but just curious if things are serious enough to squeeze myself in to see him asap? I can usually work my way in to see him in 1 or 2 days if things are bad enough, but I was just there, and am not sure if things are as bad as they seem or if it's all just minor problems.

Also, any tips to help move the poop or pee? I'm cautious to take more laxatives/stool softeners/etc because I'm already on two, and have tried a few over the counter ones that had no effect. The peeing thing is completely new to me and I haven't heard of any home remedies to help it, but maybe there's something? Thanks!


----------



## STLGirl

I had the same problem (not pooping) and it turned out I had so much inflamation that it couldn't pass.  I went to the ER finally and was admitted.  They gave me Flagel and Prednisone IV's and soon (within two days) the inflamation went down and awww could poop again.  But that's also when I was diagnosed as having Crohn's.  I hope this isn't your problem but you may be so inflamed that your urinary track is blocked too.  My advice to you is go to the ER if your Dr isn't calling back.  You don't want to let this get out of hand.


----------



## Keona

I agree with STLgirl and the ER suggestion
Im not expert but that doesn't sound good ...at all.. 

Hope things improve for you josh - sounds terribly painful!


----------



## Mountaingem

PLEASE go to emergency right away-and keep us posted!


----------



## Rebecca85

I'm guessing the pee problem is because you are so inflamed it's affecting the urethra. Being unable to pee is a medical emergency. I agree with mountaingem- ER now!


----------



## joshw2011

Thanks for all the responses! I woke up this morning and was able to pee! Not a ton like I felt I had last night, but definitely a normal amount! Definitely calling the doc today though...


----------



## Lee

If you are having rectal bleeding that is bad you need to go to the ER right away like everyone else has been telling you. As far as peeing is concerned...are you getting enough fluids?


----------



## littlemissh

Sometimes if your bowel is really full it can prevent the bladder from emptying properly due to the stool pressing on the urethra. If occurs again for more than a few hours you should seek help as if left the bladder just fills and fills and can be mighty painful.


----------



## joshw2011

Thanks everyone for the advice! The pee troubles and bleeding have been all gone the past few days, still constipation issues but they're dealable. If things go back to being bad again I'll definitely take your advice! Thanks!


----------



## TestTyrone

I'm having the same problem however with mine of I try to pee I pass dierreah and because of my fissures THAT BURNS so my only option is to pee in the bath  I'm about to start inflaximab infusions to reduce inflammation


----------

